# DAM Tegernsee



## Bilch (5. März 2020)

Ich habe zufällig erfahren, dass eine ältere Dame die Angelsachen ihres verstorbenen Gemahls verkauft. Die besten Sachen waren natürlich schon weg, Köder hatte sie keine mehr und von den Ruten und Rollen waren nur noch eine Daiwa Telerute mit einer Daiwa Graphit-Rolle aus den 90ern und eine alte DAM Rute geblieben.







Die DAM Rute musste ich einfach nehmen, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Es handelt sich um eine DAM Tegernsee Spinnrute, 2,10 m lang, das angegeben WG ist 50 g. Wann diese Ruten produziert wurden, konnte ich noch nicht herausfinden. Die Dame sagte ihr Mann hat die Rute in den 70ern gekauft, aber mit ihr sehr wenig gefischt. Das zweite wird wahrscheinlich stimmen, weil die Rute sich in einem sehr guten Zustand befindet. Der Korkgriff, der Lack und die Ringwicklungen sind absolut unbeschädigt und die Ringe sind alle perfekt glatt. Die Rute musste auch richtig gelagert sein, der Blank ist nämlich noch immer vollkommen gerade.








Das ist die erste Glasfaserrute, die ich in der Hand hatte, und ich muss sagen, dass es schon ein eigenartiges Gefühl ist. Die Rute ist schwer (wiegt 337 g) und schwabellig. Und dazu noch sehr kopflastig. Die Aktion ist semiparabolisch, der Blank ist aber ziemlich hart und ich glaube der würde auch mehr als 50 g vertragen. Obwohl das eigentlich ganz egal ist; der schwerste Köder, den ich mit dieser Rute werfen werde, wird ein 30 g Effzett sein.

Viel werde ich mit dieser Rute bestimmt nicht angeln, ab und zu werde ich sie aber schon mitnehmen. Der Drill eines großen Fisches mit so einer Rute muss bestimmt ein einzigartiges Erlebnis sein.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2020)

Glückwunsch zu neuen (alter )Rute @Bilch


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Die gab es schon Mitte/Ende der 60er. Vollglas... die in 270 cm war die ein-und-alles-Rute von meinem Vater.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2020)

__





						alte DAM Rute ahnenforschung
					

Hallo   Mich interessiert seit Jahren oder jahrzehten schon wie alt meine kleine schöne Rute ist Diese habe ich von meinen Vater geerbt. Wenn ich die schätzen würde, würde ich auf die 1960 iger tippen Die Rute ist 1,95 Meter lang von der Firma DAM. Model "Weser" Nr 84 außerdem steht drauf...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Hier wird sie auch schon mal erwähnt.


----------



## Dübel (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die gab es schon Mitte/Ende der 60er. Vollglas... die in 270 cm war die ein-und-alles-Rute von meinem Vater.


Um genau zu sein, gab es die schon 1958.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2020)

Die Rute in @Dübel Katalog ist aber eine andere, vermutlich der Vorgänger. Rute Serie ist eine andere, Wurfgewicht ist anders, Name stimmt, Artikelnummer wiederum nicht. Aber toll das du so ein Katalogschaetzchen hast.


----------



## Dübel (6. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Rute in @Dübel Katalog ist aber eine andere, vermutlich der Vorgänger. Rute Serie ist eine andere, Wurfgewicht ist anders, Name stimmt, Artikelnummer wiederum nicht. Aber toll das du so ein Katalogschaetzchen hast.


Oh ja, da hast du recht! Ich hatte mir die Bilder oben nicht so genau angeschaut und war nur nach dem Namen gegangen. Wahrscheinlich war der Modellname Tegernsee einfach über längere Zeit für DAM für eine schwerere Vollglas-Spinnrute gebräuchlich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2020)

Die DAM-Prestige-Serie wurde noch Mitte der 70er verkauft und war genau so aufgebaut wie die Grüne Serie, gleiche Ringe noch und Form und Gestalt. und eben unzerstörbar, aber dafür auch ein echtes Schwergewicht.


----------



## Bilch (6. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Rute in @Dübel Katalog ist aber eine andere, vermutlich der Vorgänger. Rute Serie ist eine andere, Wurfgewicht ist anders, Name stimmt, Artikelnummer wiederum nicht. Aber toll das du so ein Katalogschaetzchen hast.


Und meine ist auch noch schwerer 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die DAM-Prestige-Serie wurde noch Mitte der 70er verkauft und war genau so aufgebaut wie die Grüne Serie, gleiche Ringe noch und Form und Gestalt.


Es ist also ganz möglich, dass die Rute wirklich in den 70ern gekauft wurde.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> und eben unzerstörbar, aber dafür auch ein echtes Schwergewicht.


Ganz genau. Ich habe mich schon gefragt, wie lange es dauert, bis einem der Arm schon so weh tut, dass man damit nicht mehr werfen kann. Die Kopflastigkeit empfinde ich hier eigentlich als ein größeres Problem als ihr Gewicht.
Und ja, sie sieht wirklich unverwüstlich aus


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2020)

@Bilch schrieb: Es ist also ganz möglich, dass die Rute wirklich in den 70ern gekauft wurde.

Deine müßte eher sein, außer es wäre ein Ladenhüter gewesen. Und ich meine es gab noch eine andere Serie dazwischen, die hatte auch einen roten Schraubrollenhalter und war irgendwie gelblich angehaucht. Aber auch die war genau so aufgebaut wie deine.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Damals konnte man noch am Namen erkennen, dass es eine Angelrute ist. Heute weiss man es nicht so recht, ob es um ein Autoersatzteil, eine Waschmaschine, oder eine Massenvernichtungswaffe geht.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

...die geilste Namensschöpfung ist ja "Tailwalk del Sol" - *Schwanzgang von der Sonne*. Das finde ich als Rutenbezeichnung schon bemerkenswert!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> oder eine Massenvernichtungswaffe geht.


 Wie z.B Balzers "Bloody Sword", also blutiges Schwert.
Da fragt man sich wirklich, aus welchem Hirn solche Namensschöpfungen entsprungen sind?
Aber ich schätze mal, die Kriegsspiel gestählten Daddel Kids wird es ansprechen.

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (6. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie z.B Balzers "Bloody Sword", also blutiges Schwert.
> Da fragt man sich wirklich, aus welchem Hirn solche Namensschöpfungen entsprungen sind?
> Aber ich schätze mal, die Kriegsspiel gestählten Daddel Kids wird es ansprechen.
> 
> Jürgen


Ich habe die o.g. Rute   Ich kann mich aber mit dem Namen einfach nicht abfinden. Wenn es den nicht gäbe, wäre das meine Lieblingsrute.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. März 2020)

Ich hab auch so eine aus der "grünen Serie", müsser eine Allround sein.
Vom Baujahr her tippe ich auch auf Anfang der 70er. In meinen 1978er und 1981er Katalog war sie nicht mehr drinnen.
Wenn ich drandenke mache ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wenn ich drandenke mache ich mal ein Foto.


Mach das bitte.
Hast Du mit der Rute schon mal gefischt?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. März 2020)

Meine ist eine etwas schwere davon, glaub bis 60g wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.
Letzten Herbst hatte ich sie zusammen mit einer Quick Finessa 330N beim Hechtfischen mit dabei. Da ich an diesem Tag aber keinen Köfi gefangen hab kam sie auch nicht zum Einsatz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. März 2020)

@Bilch 

Hier mal das versprochene Foto meiner Grünen Serie






Weitere Fotos zusammen mit der Gloria muss ich erst noch machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe die o.g. Rute   Ich kann mich aber mit dem Namen einfach nicht abfinden. Wenn es den nicht gäbe, wäre das meine Lieblingsrute.


Mach ihn einfach weg - ist bei denen eher eine Wertsteigerung. Vorher einfach den "Scherz" festhalten per fotografieren.
Geht bei Balzer wegen der Aufkleberfolie meistens sogar sehr leicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Bilch
> Hier mal das versprochene Foto meiner Grünen Serie


Der Aufkleber und die Farbgebung erscheinen mir als das interessanteste an diesen damit einmaligen Stöckern.
Schade, dass sie sowie die gesamte Stelle oft so lädiert sind. Wurde mit dick Epoxy-Coating auch noch gespart.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber und die Farbgebung erscheinen mir als das interessanteste an diesen damit einmaligen Stöckern.
> Schade, dass sie sowie die gesamte Stelle so sehr lädiert sind.



Wie recht du doch hast. Bei den meisten dieser Ruten muss man wirklich froh sein wenn noch die Beschriftung so gut erhalten ist.
Bei meiner Gloria z.B. ist nicht mehr so viel zu lesen, was wohl auch meinen Jugendlichen leichtsinn zurückzuführen ist.
Die "grüne Serie" war ein Geschenk eines befreundeten Anglers die ich zusammen mit der dazugehörigen Dam Quick 331N hüte wie einen Schatz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. März 2020)

Aber vor 40  bis 50 Jahren hat man sich auch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, das so eine Rute im Jahre 2020 immer noch existiert. Hier z.B. meine DAM Prinzess, ursprünglich eine 2,70 mtr. Karpfenrute, Spitzenbruch, Vollglasspitze aus einer DDR-Rute eingepasst, irgendwann mal neue Ringe weil nichts mehr ging und ich würde sie auch niemals hergeben. 12kg. Köhler in Norge, dicke Karpfen, Hechte, sie hat alles klaglos überstanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

Ich hatte die Nachfolgeserie grüne Princess Tele in 3,30m 40-80g in 2 Exemplaren, die kamen überall hin mit.

Ich weiß weder die genaue Beschriftung noch, oder ob die Ruten bei mir noch existieren.
Aber die Katalogseite könnte noch existieren ...


----------



## Bilch (12. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach ihn einfach weg - ist bei denen eher eine Wertsteigerung. Vorher einfach den "Scherz" festhalten per fotografieren.
> Geht bei Balzer wegen der Aufkleberfolie meistens sogar sehr leicht.


Geht nicht, ist kein Aufkleber und ich müsste die Aufschrift herunterkratzen. Aber auch wenn ich die irgendwie entfernen könnte, würde der Name noch immer in meinem Kopf sein.


----------



## Bilch (12. März 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Bilch
> 
> Hier mal das versprochene Foto meiner Grünen Serie
> 
> ...


Danke für den Foto. Deine scheint mir etwas dunkler zu sein.
Weißt Du vlt. was 3,5 bei der Aktion bedeutet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Geht nicht, ist kein Aufkleber und ich müsste die Aufschrift herunterkratzen. Aber auch wenn ich die irgendwie entfernen könnte, würde der Name noch immer in meinem Kopf sein.


Dann hilft nur eine Volllackierung der Rute, also Rippen und Lackieren und Neuaufbau.
Das ist wie ein Phoenix aus der Asche, eine vollkommen neue Erscheinung ohne Vergangenheit und Erinnerung.
Aber zugegeben bissl aufwendiger.

Oder verscherbel das Bloody Sword lieber wieder ...


----------



## Bilch (21. April 2020)

Ich konnte mit der Rute in den letzten Wochen ein paarmal Angeln. Mit so einer Rute angelt man natürlich nicht, weil es ein erstklassiges Gerät ist, sondern weil es einfach Spaß macht mal mit dem alten Ding sein Glück zu versuchen. Man ist sich der Einschränkungen bewusst und nimmt sie halt in Kauf 

Es ein ungewöhnliches und interessantes Gefühl damit zu angeln. Wie ich vermutet habe, ist nicht das Gewicht problematisch, sondern die Kopflastigkeit. Nach zwei Stunden Dauerwerfen spürt man schon ein Bisschen sein Handgelenk  Wurfweiten sind ganz akzeptabel (bis 40 m), sehr zielgenaue Würfe sind mit der schwabbligen Rute aber nicht möglich. Und was ich von der Rückmeldung von Glasfaserruten früher nur theoretisch wusste, konnte ich jetzt auch praktisch erfahren. Und zwar, dass man mit diesen Ruten sehr wenig Ködergefühl hat - man kann kaum fühlen, ob der Köder arbeitet oder nicht (sogar bei einem 5er Spinner); und alle Köder fühlen sich fast gleich an, sei es ein 30 g Blinker, 5er Mepps oder 12,5 cm GuFi ... 

Leider konnte ich mit der Rute bis jetzt noch keinen Fisch fangen, aber das kommt hoffentlich noch


----------



## Dübel (21. April 2020)

Super, dass die Rute mit dir ans Wasser darf und sie nicht im Keller verstauben muss.
Ich würde sie an deiner Stelle nicht unbedingt zum Spinnfischen benutzen. Du sagst ja selbst, dass das schnell sehr anstrengend wird. Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen schlimmen Tennisarm vom Hechtangeln mit ner schweren Gespließten. Das war nicht lustig ...
Versuchs mit der Rute doch mal auf ufernahe Karpfen oder so.


----------



## eiszeit (21. April 2020)

Deine Tegernsee ist zu datieren auf Anfang der 70er Jahre. Ab 1973 wurde sie von DAM ausgemustert und es kamen als
Vollglassteckruten die Gloria und Prestige.
Mit ihren ca. 320g bei 2,10m Länge ist sie auch nicht die leichteste, 
Zu der Zeit gab es da auch schon Hohlglasruten von DAM (Canada-, Exquisiteserie usw), die zwar fast doppelt soviel kosteten aber wesentlich besser waren.
So richtig gut war dann die Allroundserie (anthrazit mit weißen Zierringen) mit Zapfenverbindung die 1972 auf den Markt kam.
Da wog die 2,10m Rute 205g.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Um die 20 Jahre wurde sie angeboten, die "Tegernsee" aus der Seenreihe -Schlachtensee, Walchensee, Wannsee, Chiemsee, Staffelsee, Müggelsee ..-
von DAM. In diese Zeit machte sie einige Modifikationen durch. Hier das Modell von 1965 bis 1968. Man sieht noch die alte Artikelnummer
und den Aufkleber mit "jungem" Ziegenbock (Made in W.-Germany).








Alle Details der Rute zur Altersbestimmung sind schlüssig, die Rute ist Original.


----------

